# Gold prices



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there, can anyone advise please. We have some scrap gold and wondered if we would get a better price for it in Cyprus or should we sell before we come? It is not a large quantity about 40gm. Here in Uk they offer about £9.00 a gram
Thanks 
:confused2:


----------



## mattafc (May 8, 2011)

footpad2010 said:


> Hi there, can anyone advise please. We have some scrap gold and wondered if we would get a better price for it in Cyprus or should we sell before we come? It is not a large quantity about 40gm. Here in Uk they offer about £9.00 a gram
> Thanks
> :confused2:


Generally across Europe trade rate for scrap gold is 95%. In the UK its slightly higher due to the increased competition at about 97.5%. This tends to lead to a better price in the UK.

Hatton Garden Metals pay 95.5% to the public and are currently about £10.50 per gram so about £60 more for your 40 grams


----------

